# فرد صاعق كهربائي للدفاع عن النفس الجزء(2)



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

اقدم لكم اليوم دائرتين


----------



## A.malla (12 فبراير 2012)

هاد الكلام الي بيجي منو بالفحص ......هههههههههههههههه
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussien95 (13 فبراير 2012)

العفو أخي الكريم انشاء الله موفق


----------



## ahmed es (13 فبراير 2012)

للإسف هذا الجهاز إنتشر جدا ويستخدم إستخدام خاطئ

ارجو ممن يجرب الدائرة ان تكون بغرض تعليمى ولا يقوم بإنتاجها لأحد


----------



## ahmed es (13 فبراير 2012)

للإسف هذا الجهاز إنتشر جدا ويستخدم إستخدام خاطئ

ارجو ممن يجرب الدائرة ان تكون بغرض تعليمى ولا يقوم بإنتاجها لأحد


----------



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم أحمد هذه الدارة للدفاع عن النفس ليس الا واستعمالاتها تبعا للشخص الذي يملكها وشكرا


----------



## مان الجعمي (14 فبراير 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## hussien95 (16 فبراير 2012)

الله يسلمك


----------



## code2free (17 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر اخوية على الموضوع


----------



## hussien95 (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## malekalturk (19 فبراير 2012)

من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر الله


----------



## عمرو ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussien95 (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخوتي الكرام على الردود الجميلة


----------



## alahdaly (22 فبراير 2012)

روووعة
أتمنى استخدامها الاستخدام الصحيح


----------



## tareq1 (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر أمل أن تستخدم للدفاع عن النفس


----------

